
Chase Bank: we help small businesses (by locking their accounts) - catherd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2103809433/wiphone-a-phone-for-hackers-and-makers/posts/2537406
======
catherd
Did a Kickstarter, got the money, now in China trying to finish it. Tried to
send over a wire to pay for stuff and Chase's fraud detection algorithm cut
off online access. Now they say I have to fly back to the US to unblock it.
(Totally disrupting the project.)

Details in the link above. Feel free to jump on twitter and let them know what
assholes they are being:

[https://twitter.com/Hack_EDA/status/1139769365119684608](https://twitter.com/Hack_EDA/status/1139769365119684608)

